# Revitive medic circulation booster.



## Pauldogs_0 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi, I have been thinking of buying a circulation booster for a while but I don't know if they are any help to people with type two. If there's anyone who has or is using one, has it helped with circulation or any similar problems? Any help or advise, links too that would be helpful would be much appreciated.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jul 9, 2019)

My podiatrist is against them and foot spas for diabetics because of the danger of injury without the person being aware of it because of reduced sensation. He suggests gentle exercise such as standing on tiptoe (flat on floor for count of five, tiptoe fit five, repeat), ankle rotations, etc. Others are rolling pencil.under your foot, picking it up with your toes - I list this ability some years ago unfortunately. He also stocks a somewhat larger roller for exercising - will see if I can find a link.

It is probably worth a timely reminder to check your feet daily as problems can develop unnoticed. If there is any doubt about circulation ask for a Doppler as some medical staff as not very good at judging the strength of a pulse! ☹️


----------



## KARNAK (Jul 9, 2019)

I had the same advice from my Podiatrist @MikeyBikey, check your feet and moisturise everyday but not between the toes. My toenails get cut every 6 weeks and get a visible check at the same time, full Podiatrist check every 6 months.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 27, 2020)

I have never been to anyone other than a chiropodist!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Feb 29, 2020)

KARNAK said:


> I had the same advice from my Podiatrist @MikeyBikey, check your feet and moisturise everyday but not between the toes. My toenails get cut every 6 weeks and get a visible check at the same time, full Podiatrist check every 6 months.



Mine checks pulses regularly as well and listens with a Doppler. The woosh is reassuring!


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Mar 1, 2020)

I purchased the Revitive Circulation Booster about 3 weeks ago.  It is a 30 minute workout for legs and feet, and does more (apparently) than just boost circulation.  You only do it once a day, gradually increasing the pulse from 1-50.  I've used it for the past week and a half, and I'm not at 30 minutes at a pulse of 38 which I will keep for the coming days before increasing.  I definitely feel it working whilst I'm doing it, and have noticed a slight improvement in my left leg which has been painful recently and a feeling of stiffness, however, I also have arthritis in my spine and both hips so the leg thing may be because of that, and not specifically (I hope) because of type 2.

Onwards and upwards, hoping for a good result in the coming weeks, only time will tell.


----------



## AngelSprings (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi Annette&Bertie
I'm considering in investing in a Revitive Circulation Booster, and was wondering how you are getting on with the one you purchased.  Does it work, and would you recommend it. It's a lot of money for something that isn't successful.

Best wishes.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 8, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> I'm considering in investing in a Revitive Circulation Booster, and was wondering how you are getting on with the one you purchased



I think it would be wise to discuss this with your GP before making a purchase.

My recollection from previous threads on the topic seemed to suggest it offered at best little effect, or had the potential to make some conditions actually worse.

This is an example thread:
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/circulation-booster-revitive-medic.92728/


----------



## AngelSprings (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi everdayupsanddowns

Thank you very much for your reply.  I'm not looking at the Revitive Circulation Booster from the diabetic point of view, but more for relieving aches and pains after walking.  Usually as one ages the legs are one of the first things to deteriorate, and I wondered if by using the Revitive it might delay this process.  I do have a friend who has used one of the earlier models on a daily basis for five years, and she is still a strong walker.  Whether using the Revitive has helped with the walking or not I cannot say.  It may be purely coincidental.  The later Revitive models are more sophisticated and more expensive, and as  Annette&Bertie's purchase is fairly recent I was interested to hear whether she'd reaped any benefits.

Best wishes.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jan 29, 2022)

AngelSprings said:


> Hi everdayupsanddowns
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.  I'm not looking at the Revitive Circulation Booster from the diabetic point of view, but more for relieving aches and pains after walking.  Usually as one ages the legs are one of the first things to deteriorate, and I wondered if by using the Revitive it might delay this process.  I do have a friend who has used one of the earlier models on a daily basis for five years, and she is still a strong walker.  Whether using the Revitive has helped with the walking or not I cannot say.  It may be purely coincidental.  The later Revitive models are more sophisticated and more expensive, and as  Annette&Bertie's purchase is fairly recent I was interested to hear whether she'd reaped any benefits.
> 
> Best wishes.


I must have overlooked your post, I sincerely apologise.    I have recently started using mine just once a day for 30mins which is what they recommend.    I do think it makes a difference to be honest but I don’t use it for any diabetic needs, instead because I have poor circulation and a condition in my legs called Venous Insufficiency.   This condition is caused because the blood circulation from the heart gets down to the feet but pulls there and not getting back to the heart.   It affects the feet and legs, but has nothing to do with being diabetic.   Hope this helps,


----------



## AngelSprings (Jan 30, 2022)

Hello Annette&Bert, thank you for getting back to me regarding the Revitive Medic Circulation machine.  I did in fact purchase one a few weeks ago, and use it for an hour a day.  It's no hardship using it as I watch television, do a crossword, or read during this time.  I really like mine, they are quite powerful, and feel it's made a big difference to my walking.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jan 30, 2022)

AngelSprings said:


> Hello Annette&Bert, thank you for getting back to me regarding the Revitive Medic Circulation machine.  I did in fact purchase one a few weeks ago, and use it for an hour a day.  It's no hardship using it as I watch television, do a crossword, or read during this time.  I really like mine, they are quite powerful, and feel it's made a big difference to my walking.


Hi there, once again apologies for not getting back sooner, my husband died inJune and was buried on 20th July hence the reason I have not really been on much.   My husband was badly disabled with a progressive condition for 21 years died as a result of complications from this as well as in his last two weeks pnuemonia.   Life has been very sad and complicated since.   I’m sure you can appreciate.

I use mine sometimes only for 30 mins, then again another 30 mins at night.   I certainly don’t think it has a downside, but perhaps we are both wrong.   Take care and stay safe


----------



## EmmaL76 (Jan 30, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear about your husband. What an awful time for you.
Regarding the circulation booster. I purchased a Revitive machine, I was unaware at the time that these are unsuitable for folks with any metal implants. Unfortunately I do. Just thought it worth a mention as it’s not something I have any thought to before the purchase


----------



## AngelSprings (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi again Annette&Bert, so sorry to hear about the loss of your husband, and trust you are finding a measure of happiness again. EmmaL76 mentions that the Revitive is unsuitable for anyone with a metal implant and I have heard this.  I do have a replacement knee but have found that my knee has improved using the Revitive.  Before using it there was always pain in that area, but now I walk pain free and can manage three miles.  Nowadays, to be outside in nature is one of my greatest joys (apart from eating!).  

I think that if a lot of people with replacement knees were experiencing problems  using the Revitive we would be hearing a lot more about it, but who can say what problems may arise using it long term.  I'm quite happy to take that risk if it gives me mobility.  I can always get a new kneecap!

Annette&Bert, remain positive.  Spring will soon be with us with its drifts of daffodils and crocuses, and new growth on the trees.  

Take care and stay well.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Jan 30, 2022)

Thats good news that it has improved things for you.  I actually didn’t know when I used it that there was a potential issue. My metal work is actually coils placed inside veins to close them off.  I started getting twinges that I had never experienced before then I realised what was causing it. I would imagine as they are actually in my veins this may have a different response to say a replacement knee. I did gift it to a very worthy cause as I didn’t want to risk it


----------



## grovesy (Jan 30, 2022)

AngelSprings said:


> Hi again Annette&Bert, so sorry to hear about the loss of your husband, and trust you are finding a measure of happiness again. EmmaL76 mentions that the Revitive is unsuitable for anyone with a metal implant and I have heard this.  I do have a replacement knee but have found that my knee has improved using the Revitive.  Before using it there was always pain in that area, but now I walk pain free and can manage three miles.  Nowadays, to be outside in nature is one of my greatest joys (apart from eating!).
> 
> I think that if a lot of people with replacement knees were experiencing problems  using the Revitive we would be hearing a lot more about it, but who can say what problems may arise using it long term.  I'm quite happy to take that risk if it gives me mobility.  I can always get a new kneecap!
> 
> ...


I would not banking on us knowing about it there was a problem, as they are in the business and flogging stuff.


----------



## AngelSprings (Jan 30, 2022)

EmmaL76 - Coils inside veins, that sounds a lot more serious than a replacement knee, and I can fully understand that you would not want to take the risk of causing problems in those areas by using the Revitive.  Better safe than sorry.  Best wishes.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 30, 2022)

Very sorry to hear about your husband @Annette&Bertie 

Sincere condolences for your loss. Losing a life partner is very tough.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Jan 30, 2022)

AngelSprings said:


> EmmaL76 - Coils inside veins, that sounds a lot more serious than a replacement knee, and I can fully understand that you would not want to take the risk of causing problems in those areas by using the Revitive.  Better safe than sorry.  Best wishes.


Ahh Thankyou, it’s not as awful as it sounds… I was just wondering that because they are in my veins might be why I feel it with the circulation booster. Proves the machine does something I suppose as the coils go as far as my kidneys !!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2022)

Is there any metal in a replacement knee?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Is there any metal in a replacement knee?


Yes there's in mine only the knee cap bit is not metal.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Feb 6, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Is there any metal in a replacement knee?



It depends on the specific knee. The hospital should have it documented.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2022)

Well not anything that I have experience with either personally or in close family, but a friend just had HALF one knee replaced, several decades after the first one she had done years ago when her OH was employed by HM Gov there, having knackered em playing hockey to a very high level some good few years previously.   She's been suffering a good while so because it would be at least another year before she could get it done by the NHS, and they like all of us weren't getting any younger, she had this one done privately in order to try and enjoy her future with less pain.


----------

